# Graphic card wanted under 6000



## bkpeerless (Feb 20, 2011)

I currently have 8600gt graphic card
intel core 2 du0 e6300
4gb ram 
450 smps  from Zebornatis
i want a graphi card  under 6k ,,plz suggest


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ Change that psu before your gpu upgrade. Fsp saga II 350 @ 1.5k will do the job.

Next add a *sapphire radeon 5670 @ 4.8k*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

+1 to vicky.


----------



## bkpeerless (Feb 21, 2011)

well isnt there any card under 6k to run on my psu..... my budget is limited


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ Your existing psu is bad and not recomended for any dedicated card with an additional power connectors. Go for an FSP sagaII 350 as i mentioned or fsp saga II 400 will be even a better option if you want cards like nvidia gts 450 and radeon 5770. They are priced a bit higher though. A standard gts 450 or radeon 5750 will be priced between 6k-7k.

But change your psu first before even thinking about a graphics upgrade. That isn't suited for the purpose at all and is bad for the system in the long run.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 21, 2011)

FSP Saga II 400W @ 1.7k
5670 @ 4.8k

Total = 6.5k, Just 500 bucks more than ur budget and hope it worth the extra bucks


----------



## bkpeerless (Feb 21, 2011)

ok i will update again plz repeat the cards i should go for with brand name plz


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2011)

^^

Sapphire HD5670 @ 4.8k


----------



## bkpeerless (Feb 22, 2011)

any nvidia cards


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ Nothing good below 5k. Gts 450 @ 6.8k is very good.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 22, 2011)

in that price range HD5670 512mb is the best card in terms of price/performance also whats the resolution of your monitor?


----------



## bkpeerless (Feb 22, 2011)

its a basic 17 inch monitor from samsung i play games with res 1024 * 7... or little higher


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2011)

Then a 5670 is more than enough.....


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2011)

if no plans for bigger monitor->HD 5670
if yes->gts 450/HD 5750


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2011)

baba i think you meant - 
i*f no* plans for bigger monitor->HD 5670
if yes->gts *4*50/HD 5750


----------



## Joker (Feb 26, 2011)

you also need a good PSU.

Sappphire or MSI hd 5670 @ 5k
FSP saga II 400w @ 1.8k

ur current PSU is crap.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

Read post #6. OP never seems to care about that.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

@jassy
thanks for correcting it
post edited


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 1, 2011)

Go for Radeon HD 5670 1 Gb GDDR5

________________________
My PC config : Intel core i3 2.93 Ghz, 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz, Intel DH55TC, XFX Radeon 5670 1 GB GDDR5, LG DVD writer, SAMSUNG 17" LCD (4:3).


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> Go for Radeon HD 5670 1 Gb GDDR5



1GB version of 5670 is a waste.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ More VRAM will be helpful in higher resolutions, although that's a not a high-end card, it is OK to get 1GB variant, if the price diff is negligible.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ More VRAM will be helpful in higher resolutions, although that's a not a high-end card, it is OK to get 1GB variant, if the price diff is negligible.



its not worth dude. the 5670 is not a big memory-cruncher.it does not need full 1gb memory to perform calculations and so there is no difference between the 512mb and 1gb version even at high resolutions.
search in google.

that's why palit released a 3gb version of gtx 580. because the 1.5gb version was bottlenecking the 580's power (read: memory was not enough for calculations) and was crashing at multi-monitor setups.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

5670 wouldn't be useful in higher resolution.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ I knew that but i said, it will be good to get 1GB, if the price diff is negligible.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I knew that but i said, it will be good to get 1GB, if the price diff is negligible.



if you know that 1GB isn't useful then there is no logic to get it for a higher price, be it negligible. In the end it won't provide *value-for-money* will it?

just trying to clear something up.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

Well in my case, the 4670 512MB was 4200 whereas 1GB one was 4450. So i opt for 1GB once, now you can't say it as VFM? This is what i implied to post here from the start.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Well in my case, the 4670 512MB was 4200 whereas 1GB one was 4450. So i opt for 1GB once, now you can't say it as VFM? This is what i implied to post here from the start.



uh?? huh?? i didn't understand this, sorry.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> uh?? huh?? i didn't understand this, sorry.



I said that price diff b/w 512 & 1GB variant is just 250 bucks in my case, so i advised user to get 1GB, if price diff is negligible. Gotcha!!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> I said that price diff b/w 512 & 1GB variant is just 250 bucks in my case, so i advised user to get 1GB, if price diff is negligible. Gotcha!!!



yes i get.

with negligible price difference he can get some good stuff from KFC instead of buying the 1GB variant. 

ok let's stop this interesting debate.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ LOL

Guess you are so fat...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ LOL
> 
> Guess you are so fat...



you are so wrong.
check my facebook account. i am a hawtttt beast. 

on a serious note, i don't have junk food much. i've had KFC food only once in my life. i haven't seen the head or tail of Pizza Hut or McDonald's also.

This is getting wayyyyy  off-topic.
Please don't ban me *ico*.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^
LOL, let the OP come and reply, meanwhile we'll sort this out of this thread...


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2011)

^^lol..............


----------



## narendra4u (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ LOL
> 
> Guess you are so fat...



lol


----------

